#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Effective lessons to build a company that people enjoy working for!

## Bhavya

Building a unique and positive culture is an integral part of a business. It will make people work for your company. In her TED Talk, Patty McCord, the former chief talent officer at Netflix 8 effective lessons to building a company that people enjoy working. Here you can Check out her video.

----------

